

21/12/2012 Doomday report - MyticMoon

21/12/2012 11:00 AM - doomday report, nothing strange has happened so far in Singapore. What about other places on earth? Keep us up-to-date.
======
AlexOrtiz201
OMG!!!! I meteor just hit my neighbors house ... and it looks like there are
creatures crawling, no wait... its some humanoid, he says he's the savior
predicted by the great mayan priest and that he's here to say that its just
the start of the new baktun, if thats how you spell it. Besides that just a
rainy day in NJ =)

------
CyberFonic
Some interpretations put the date as 23rd December. So I'll call it a bust
when we all wake up on the morning of Christmas Eve and find its the silly
season just like all those years past.

------
factorialboy
The Mayans never said the world ends on this day. Their calendar ended. Their
calendar, like ours is cyclical. One cycle ends, another begins.

------
bmelton
True story -- Last night, the house lost power after a long struggle with
brownouts. At exactly 9:00pm the house lost the battle and the power went
dark.

Looking out the front window to see if the entire neighborhood had lost power
or if it was just us, I was shocked to see a full-view lightshow going on in
the skies. The lights changed from green to red to blue to pink in lightning
flash changes.

My daughter ran to the door and asked me what was going on, and I joked that
maybe the Mayans were right. Over the next 45 seconds, as the sky continued
its ostentation, I became less and less sure that it wasn't the case. I stood
agape watching the sky change, oblivious to the fact that my daughter had
begun crying until after what seemed like an eternity, the lights stopped and
all we could see in the distance was a faint red flickering glow.

What had happened of course was that a transformer had exploded and gone
haywire. The light show was because of that, as was the power outage.

Afterward, I began consoling my daughter and relayed that I thought it had
just been a transformer, and that we'd probably have power restored within a
few hours, but honestly, for about 30 seconds, I wasn't entirely sure that the
world's future was as sound as I had previously known it to be.

~~~
fwlrcj
Seen that before. those transformers will light up like christmas trees when
they start to short-curcuit. Was a weird thing though considering.

~~~
bmelton
I just saw on the news that it wasn't one transformer that exploded (or at
least, not a normal sized transformer), but a transformer substation, which I
believe means multiple transformer units, maybe.

I'm guessing that, and our relative nearness to it explains why it seemed to
fill the entire sky.

Either way, yeah, it was trippy. I've never seen the like.

------
traxtech
France: I see aliens. Maybe coz of the bottle of wine I just drank :)

------
fatiherikli
21/12/2012 5:02 AM in Turkey, Istanbul. Nothing happened.

------
symbion
In Taipei - Nothing either, it is a beautiful day.

------
codegeek
NY/NJ: Rainy and windy. Should we worry ?

------
ana27
Bosnia and Herzegovina- all clear :)

------
fwlrcj
snowy here and winds gusted all night. It is almost noon here.

------
daGrevis
Riga, Latvia. All good.

------
dion_erickdion
in India it's Wonder full day......Nothing happens :)

------
christl11
so far so good, will just check ou NO CARRIER

